# Brace for impact



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I love the folk art side of slot collecting!

Enjoy :thumbsup:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350332734200


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow!!!,, that guy was really handy with the noodle nose pliers and wire cutters. Looks like he knows how to use a saw too, and maybe a touch of glue!! Good job! Slot Car Folk art at it's best!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That deserves a dubya-tee-eff . . .


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

I tried to win it!
I failed.

It was cool.
Later,
Keith


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

17 bux!

We may be going about this slotcar thing all wrong!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Wonder if the posts are ok?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

"Vintage 1960's Aurora T-jet Slot Car. Car overall Fair shape. Was used. A cool one ofa kind car someone modified. A cool looking car. More for display teh body just sitting on the chassis. When tested (with out the body on) it didn't run, need a cleaning and oiling"

I'll bet a set of brushes might help.


----------



## Tjettom (Jan 1, 2008)

That was one of the oddest designed and engineered t-jets I have ever seen. It could possibly win some type of a contest too. 

Hey Bill.....What's the possibility of a thread with nothing but t-jets that fit that type of catagory? It reminds me of a lot of images of melted nylon chassis and severly hacked wheel wells. I don't know but I think that Indy car may just take the cake.

Tjettom Baker


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It certainly does rank up there with "Ugh" the fan powered camaro!!! :tongue:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

HMMMMMM!!!! I would put my money on this beauty! I decided to keep it like one of Minnie Pearl's hats and left the price tag on it! LOL

OH, by the way, that used to be a chap body!
Notice also, the high quality pet hairs wrapped on the rear axle with some kind of mystery goo!!! :thumbsup: 
Just click on the thumbnail to view a bigger pic.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Classic Americana Hillbilly Chic! That's just a rusty piece of barbed wire, busted corn cob pipe, and broken stalk of wheat away from being a true flea market quality heirloom. I suggest encasing it all into a block of Lucite and giving it as a gift to that special aunt who gave you that petrified fruitcake last Christmas.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I was going to bid on it, but it's missing a front tire...lol


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

IMHO the Uhgmaro ranks right up there!


----------



## Tjettom (Jan 1, 2008)

Now there's some real entertainment right here. I'm startin to think so far it's almost a three way tie but once I managed to collect my self from laughing I think the Camaro with the swamp boat motor is in first place. 
Man this beats all I've ever seen in the HO hobby.....PLEASE keep em coming! I need all the good laughs and entertainment while I'm recuperating with this hip replacement surgery. 
Thanks for the great laughs!
Tjettom Baker


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I dunno Tom...

That contraption that Pig put up is pretty...uh...unique?... in its own right.

With a low asking price of 8 bux, I told Dennis I'd give him the 8 bux if he could get that buggy roof and glass off cleanly. Maybe he'll throw in the TYCO injector stacks.

Way back when we had a thread called "Fright Pigs" but it slipped off the charts because it wasnt sticky.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

HA HA HA HA!!!! Fright Pigs!! That's a real funny name! No pun, ummm, was intended? Right? Hmmmm. Well seeing this thread is pretty cool and I kinda like it. Here is another offering I picked out of a Junk box for a few pennies! It is a rare pink Dune Buggy in all it's altered glory! NO goop added!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Kinda looks like a finely sculpted pink eraser that someone painted with latex paint...:lol:


----------



## Tjettom (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm not sure but I still think the swamp buggy motored Camaro is still in first place. What could possibly top that Camaro? 

How about some kind of good bad and ugly award for the winner?

Out of the entries so far how do others stack em up?

Tjettom Baker


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I smell MINTY!!!!!!!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> but it slipped off the charts because it wasnt sticky.


I don't mind digging. IMHO sticky posts are forum killers. One or two *at most*. Having a stack of stickies at the top of a forum makes it static and lifeless.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

OH, there is more fellas! I have some that will make you cry!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

AfxToo said:


> I don't mind digging. IMHO sticky posts are forum killers. One or two *at most*. Having a stack of stickies at the top of a forum makes it static and lifeless.


Yeah, agreed; digging once in a while is preferrable to weeding everyday.










Speaking of weeding...well ....maybe smoking weed every day....

I give you the DECAL-A-SAURUS.... Actually being a flaming bird, I suppose it's more of a DECAL-A-DACTYL. One of those pit kit finds that make you go...Hmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Tjettom (Jan 1, 2008)

It looks to me like someone was really counting on that one.....

Tjettom Baker


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

"DECAL-A-DACTYL" Hahahaha!!!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Good one Bill!!  I'll have to do a little digging for the next one now!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Introducing the "ram air roof"!! When ram air hoods just aren't enough.... :tongue:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

It's clearly a transition model between the T-jet and the electronic calculator. Probably from the Texas Instruments warehouse sale.

-- D


----------

